# 21 Awesome Office Cube Pranks



## Blake Bowden (Jul 24, 2010)

WOW! hAHA

http://www.maxim.com/humor/stupid-fun/93917/21-awesome-office-cube-pranks-pics.html


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 25, 2010)

Sure glad I don't work in a cube!


----------



## JTM (Jul 26, 2010)

wow.  i hope to accomplish this someday.


----------

